
Breaking Web Browsers' Trust - peter123
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/22682/
======
randomwalker
I'm attending the conference in Oakland where this paper was presented; just
wanted to throw a heads up that there's a workshop on Web 2.0 Security and
Privacy tomorrow (Thursday). Brendan Eich is the invited speaker. You can walk
in and register. <http://w2spconf.com/2009/>

